# 1969 GTO Core Support - Can it be removed w/o total front clip disassembly?



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys

I need to do the welding repair to the plate's on the core support, where the bushings mount to connect all to the frame horns.

Common rust out area as you all know.

I am wondering, can the Core Support on a '69 be removed w/o total front clip disassembly?

How much has to come apart to remove it?

Wondering if I can remove the L&R wheelhouse nuts & bolts and most all front mounting pieces fenders & core support, w/o removing the hood?

Can I slightly spread fenders at front to slip it out w/o taking everything completely apart?

Hoping someone knows some tricks to minimize taking all of it apart.

Thoughts ?

Thanks for assist.

Lfryklu


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Pulled the hood

Was able to convince it out after removing valance & everything to do w/core support.

Lfryklu


----------

